
How we made $20,000 on Snapchat and got into Y Combinator - rmason
https://medium.com/@kmx411/how-to-make-20-000-on-snapchat-and-get-into-y-combinator-2513a7ee371d#.z3l2tu2dz
======
galistoca
Is it ok to go around publicly saying "we got into YC" when it's just a
fellowship?

